# Kenpo Terminolgy



## Rob_Broad

Here is some of the terminology requested by non-kenpo practioners to understand what the AK people are talking about.

Sword = Handsword 
Mace = Fist 
Storm = Club 
Twig = Arm 
Feathers = Hair 
Branch = Leg 
Salute = Heelpalm, push 
Wing = Elbow 
Gift = Handshake 
Prong = Thumb 
Talon = Wrist Grab 
Pendulum = Downward motion Block 
Ram = Tackle 
Leaves = Fingers 
Peaches = Testicles 
Crane = one leg stance
Hoof = foot
Lance = Knife 
Rod = Gun 
Doom=kick
Death=neck attack
Darkness/Dark= attack from an obscure zone/moving to obscure zone
Sheild=block
Danger=breakfall/roll
Twins=two handed attack-offensive/defensive
Arrow=stance
Clouds=overlapping circles
Fan=inward/outward parry
Horizon=the ground
Danger=breakfall/roll
Compulsion=irrestable force

I hope this makes things easy for everybody.  I will add more as they come up.


----------



## fissure

Pevious threads make a lot more sence to me now!
Thanks.:asian:


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by fissure _
> 
> *Thanks. *



Ditto!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Peaches = Testicles *



I've gotta say it,  this one always crack me up.  I thought  "squeazing the peach" was a pretend technique title that the Guys use to joke about.   That is until I found it on the actual list of techniques.  

SGM Parker certainly had a sence of humour.  :rofl: 

dot
:asian:


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> I've gotta say it,  this one always crack me up.  I thought  "squeazing the peach" was a pretend technique title that the Guys use to joke about.   That is until I found it on the actual list of techniques.
> 
> SGM Parker certainly had a sence of humour.  :rofl:
> 
> dot
> :asian: *



Just the mention of that tech makes me wince!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ditto. :erg: 

Whats "Bowing to Budda" translate to?

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Ditto. :erg:
> 
> Whats "Bowing to Budda" translate to?
> 
> :asian: *



Going out the patio door and bowing to the one my aunt has in her backyard :rofl: :rofl:  


:asian:


----------



## Chiduce

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Ditto. :erg:
> 
> Whats "Bowing to Budda" translate to?
> 
> :asian: *


 There are several translations of this phrase! The spelling of the term Budda/Buddha varies among martial arts schools and practitioners alike. Yet, the vipassana.com website uses the spelling Buddha. The url is http://www.vipassana.com 
The translations (General & Martial) are as follows:
1. Bowing humbly before Buddha to pay respect for his teachings;
1a. Theravada/(Mahayana or Northern School) Buddhism ((Southern School or Hinayana) form found in thailand, myanmar and sri lanka), as emphasized in the "Pali Canon; the most authoritive record and guide to the Buddha's teachings", within "Viyana" and "Sutta". The "Viyana" is a collection of texts which address the rules of daily affairs within the "Sangha" or community of "bhikkhunis; ordained nuns and bhikkhus; ordained monks"! The "Sutta" is a collection of discourses of Buddha and "a few" of 'his closest disciples", consisting of all central teachings of Theravada Buddhism!
2. Bowing humbly before God;
2a. Reiki (Universal Life Force)/or "God"
Martial Translations:
1.Offensive Technique Name; against various threats, attacks etc,.
1a. Used in many martial arts styles and systems
2. Defensive Technique Name; against various attacks,etc. 
2a. Same as 1a. 
  In my kenpo system this phrase, (we use Bowing for Budda), "Bowing to Budda" refers to a defensive technique against standing knife and kicking attack combinations, such as the lunging, slashing, upward and downward front and side knife attacks. In Zen Kempo-jitsu this phrase is an offensive attack used for cutting off the blood flow while throwing a threatening aggressor.
 Sincerely, In Humility;
 Chiduce!


----------



## D.Cobb

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> * There are several translations of this phrase! The spelling of the term Budda/Buddha varies among martial arts schools and practitioners alike. Yet, the vipassana.com website uses the spelling Buddha. The url is http://www.vipassana.com
> The translations (General & Martial) are as follows:
> 1. Bowing humbly before Buddha to pay respect for his teachings;
> 1a. Theravada/(Mahayana or Northern School) Buddhism ((Southern School or Hinayana) form found in thailand, myanmar and sri lanka), as emphasized in the "Pali Canon; the most authoritive record and guide to the Buddha's teachings", within "Viyana" and "Sutta". The "Viyana" is a collection of texts which address the rules of daily affairs within the "Sangha" or community of "bhikkhunis; ordained nuns and bhikkhus; ordained monks"! The "Sutta" is a collection of discourses of Buddha and "a few" of 'his closest disciples", consisting of all central teachings of Theravada Buddhism!
> 2. Bowing humbly before God;
> 2a. Reiki (Universal Life Force)/or "God"
> Martial Translations:
> 1.Offensive Technique Name; against various threats, attacks etc,.
> 1a. Used in many martial arts styles and systems
> 2. Defensive Technique Name; against various attacks,etc.
> 2a. Same as 1a.
> In my kenpo system this phrase, (we use Bowing for Budda), "Bowing to Budda" refers to a defensive technique against standing knife and kicking attack combinations, such as the lunging, slashing, upward and downward front and side knife attacks. In Zen Kempo-jitsu this phrase is an offensive attack used for cutting off the blood flow while throwing a threatening aggressor.
> Sincerely, In Humility;
> Chiduce! *




In the Kenpo system that I was in, "Bowing to Buddha", is a technique, wherein you have been knocked down and are on your knees, from whence you attack the lower portion of your attackers leg, bringing him down on his back. You then, of course, do all kinds of typically nasty stuff in an effort to make him so busted up that NO ONE can identify the remains.

--Dave


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> In the Kenpo system that I was in, "Bowing to Buddha", is a technique, wherein you have been knocked down and are on your knees, from whence you attack the lower portion of your attackers leg, bringing him down on his back. You then, of course, do all kinds of typically nasty stuff in an effort to make him so busted up that NO ONE can identify the remains.
> 
> --Dave *


That is correct.   Not the bunch of tripe that was spouted in the earlier post.  Since we are in the Kenpo Technical forum could we please keep this thread about Kenpo Terminology.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *That is correct.   Not the bunch of tripe that was spouted in the earlier post.  Since we are in the Kenpo Technical forum could we please keep this thread about Kenpo Terminology. *



Actually, it did fit what I was asking for, and then some.  It was interesting to note that the same phrase is used to describe different techniques in the different KeNpo and KeMpo systems.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *That is correct.   Not the bunch of tripe that was spouted in the earlier post.  Since we are in the Kenpo Technical forum could we please keep this thread about Kenpo Terminology. *



But that post discussed how it was used in one Kenpo system, which is different from how it's used in AK evidently. I don't see the problem--unless what's wanted is an AK-only forum. If that's wanted it can be done, but we polled for that before and there didn't seem to be interest in it.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Chiduce

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *That is correct.   Not the bunch of tripe that was spouted in the earlier post.  Since we are in the Kenpo Technical forum could we please keep this thread about Kenpo Terminology. *


 Why didn't you just post American or EPAK Kenpo Technical Forum? This is not the place to gripe about what is right for yourself only. There are other kenpo styles represented here also.
Duce Out!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Let it go guys, and lets get back to the language of KeN/Mpo 

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> I've gotta say it,  this one always crack me up.  I thought  "squeazing the peach" was a pretend technique title that the Guys use to joke about.   That is until I found it on the actual list of techniques.
> 
> SGM Parker certainly had a sence of humour.  :rofl:
> 
> dot
> :asian: *



Squeezing the Peach was a direct reference to an old Shaolin Technique titled "Monkey Steals the Peach" Same principles!

And because I'm in the technical section, I will not post any :lol: thingies.  

Dan


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> Just the mention of that tech makes me wince! *



I wore a cup before I came in here! Just in case DC was around!


----------



## Goldendragon7

You're a smart one.

:asian:


----------



## habanero_heat

So....... terminology relating to techniques......
The techniques must be named as an aid to memory, so is there definitive list anywhere? books or web?

At first they just looked like a load of silly names, but its starting to sound a bit more like english now.

A lot of people seem to dislike the terminology side of things, but i find it a wonderful explanation of why i am doing certain things in certain ways.

Before I read this i only knew a storm was a club and a mace was a punch.

EXCELLENT  
thanks to the original post
:asian:


----------



## habanero_heat

Oh. forgot to ask
whats intellectual departure mean then?


----------



## jfarnsworth

Turning your back toward your opponent looking to depart.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Since the attacker was not very intelligent with the type of attack he is separated from his intellect  since it apparently departed!
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

interesting analogy. I have not heard this tech. put in that way before.


----------



## Kenpomachine

> _Originally posted by habanero_heat _
> 
> *So....... terminology relating to techniques......
> The techniques must be named as an aid to memory, so is there definitive list anywhere? books or web?*



You can find Parker's list in Infinite Insights into Kenpo. Plus every association has a list of their own, changing order, adding extensions, and so on.

It might sound weird, but in my school we don't have names for the techniques, just numbers. The techniques remains the same more or less and it's a little bit tougher to change the order.


----------



## Michael Billings

It is intellectually smart, 
to depart;
from the line of attack
as we turn our back.

Lift your leg,
don't make them beg;
Insert an outward backfist,
just because he's on your list.

Shuffle and knife edge
to the knee,
Then we don't have to listen,
To his angry hurt pleas.

Cover and away
So you can say
"I don't have a clue,
what happened to that dude?"

-MB


----------



## Roland

...that is the best chuckle I have had in a  very long time.

Very true too.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Hey, I like it!!!


----------



## Kirk

Do any of these terms have set definitions in kenpo?

*Hanging*  - as in Outward *Hanging* Back Knuckle Strike
*Flapping*  - as in Downward *Flapping* Elbow
*Looping*  - as in *Looping* Overhead Punch

Do they specifically refer to a specific motion?


----------



## Michael Billings

Kirk, 

Flapping is: a lever, bent, rotating through space without a fulcrum.  That is the pivot points are the hand and shoulder.

-MB


----------



## Kirk

Why is it called a "reverse punch" ?


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Why is it called a "reverse punch" ?  *



A forward punch in karate meant with the same arm as the forward leg; a reverse punch used the other arm (the same arm as the rear leg).


----------



## Elfan

I think Kirk is refering to something differnt.  My brain is fuzzy right now (darn Plato) so could you describe what you mean by a "reverse punch?"


----------



## Kirk

I've been taught how to reverse punch, I just don't see where
the name came from.  Reverse to me implied direction,
or the placement of the first, y'know?


----------



## Mike

From Bill Martino's Kenpo Zone:
Code Words In Technique Names

Branch- attack using a kick
Circles-  the dominant feature of the defense is circular motions
Cross- your defense involves crossing of his (3) or your (2) arms
Danger- you are grounded as part of the attack
Darkness- an attack from behind (3), or a defense behind him (1) 
Death- usually an attack involving a choke (4), or a stomping defense (2) 
Destruction- a left-handed attack
Doom- an attack involving a kick
Falcon- both hands initially work in the high zone
Fans - initial move uses a fanning action with both hands
Feathers- hair
Gift- attack involving a handshake
Hammer- the primary feature of your defense is hammerfists
Kimono- attack using a lapel grab
Lance - attack using a knife
Leaves - fingers
Mace -  fist (either attacking, or as part of the response) 
Obscure- your initial strike is to one of your obscure zones
Peach- groin
Pendulum- downward block, usually in defense against a kick
Prongs- thumbs
Rain- descending attack or defense
Ram- usually a tackle (3), but may be a fist (2) or banged heads (1)
Rod-attack using a pistol
Sacrifice- involves grabbing his legs (2) or body (1) 
Salute- defense that uses an upward heelpalm strike 
Snakes - two people 'snaking around' (2), or wrapping your arms about theirs (1) 
Storm- attack using a club or stick
Sword-defense that uses chops (i.e., sword hands) 
Twigs- arms or hands
Wing - either a seized arm, or a defense that relies heavily on your arm


----------



## Kirk

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## GaryM

I was taught that a reverse punch is a lock punch. Just a different name. The hand starts palm up and rotates (as it is striking) to the  palm down. Different schools use this terminology.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I've been taught how to reverse punch, I just don't see where
> the name came from.  Reverse to me implied direction,
> or the placement of the first, y'know? *



This is an old sparring term used to refer to the rear hand (if in a left neutral bow the right hand would be the reverse punch when punching) vs  the front hand.  Snapping or Thrusting has nothing to do with the term reverse, in this case.


:asian:


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua

1) On "Bowing to Buddha" Ouch. I know this technique, and while it really isn't too practical, if you ever pulled it off... ouch.

2)On KeNpo vs. KeMpo: They are the same. Get over it. It's all in the kanji. When translating from the Japanese, the actual spelling should really be "kempo", but the "M" is pronounced "N". It's because kem means law and ken means sword. James Mitosi just got sick of people reading it like english with an "M" sound, so he wrote "KENPO" on his school and advertisements. Schools with an "N" name come from Mitosi or Chow's background, those with an "M" are probably from Japan or direct from Okinawa, not through Hawaii.


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua

Also: in response to the original posting on American Kenpo codification, there are of course a few exceptions to the rules, but I won't go into them...

KANZEN Kenpo uses different code, so just in case I, or another Kanzen guy/girl posts anything with our code in it, it goes:

Apple- Throat
Branches- Shoulders
Stem- Forearm/Wrist
Twig- Wrist/Hand
Leaves- Fingers
Roots- Legs
Trunk- Torso

Thrusting- Straight
Circling- Roundhouse
Descending- Downward
Reversing- Backswing
Blind- From Behind
Flank- From the side
Gasping- Choke
Captured- Hold
Rising- Upward
Turf- Ground

Hammer- Punch
Spear- Kick
Wood- Stick
Steel- Knife
Iron- Gun

I.e. "Thrusting Wood" is an attempt to jab at you with a stick, from the front (because it doesn't say Blind or Flank)


----------



## D.Cobb

> _Originally posted by Crazy Chihuahua _
> *1) On "Bowing to Buddha" Ouch. I know this technique, and while it really isn't too practical, if you ever pulled it off... ouch.
> 
> 2)On KeNpo vs. KeMpo: They are the same. Get over it. It's all in the kanji. When translating from the Japanese, the actual spelling should really be "kempo", but the "M" is pronounced "N". It's because kem means law and ken means sword. James Mitosi just got sick of people reading it like english with an "M" sound, so he wrote "KENPO" on his school and advertisements. Schools with an "N" name come from Mitosi or Chow's background, those with an "M" are probably from Japan or direct from Okinawa, not through Hawaii. *



Actually this is incorrect. For the real reason check here, http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=789&goto=lastpost
Where you will find an answer to another of your posts.

--Dave



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _*
> When Chow left the "Self-Defense Club" he called his system Kenpo Chinese Karate, and he changed its pronunciation to Kenpo (with "n") to differentiate its style from that of Mitose."
> --Dave :asian:
> *



Agreed

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Agreed
> 
> :asian: *



When Mr. C says it is so, then I'm inclined to believe it is so.

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Sir.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _*
> Thanks for the vote of confidence, Sir.--Dave
> :asian:
> *



Salute!
:asian:


----------



## sma_book

<first-post; trying to be good poster; forgive me if I goof!!>

For the most part, the names of the techniques make some sense to my perpetual-learning-kenpo self. In Squeezing the Peach, for example, I  can identify the 'Squeeze' and the 'Peach'.  But there are several that are less obvious to me, like Deceptive Panther, and even Intellectual Departure. After some discussion with a more senior Kenpoist, I get the 'Deceptive' but I still have a mental block on the 'Panther'. (I also got more than I anticipated on the similarities and differences between Intellectual Departure and Deceptive Panther....... my brain hurt for a hew hours after!)

Any additional light that could be shed on that would be very welcome!


----------



## sumdumguy

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Kirk,
> 
> Flapping is: a lever, bent, rotating through space without a fulcrum.  That is the pivot points are the hand and shoulder.
> 
> -MB *



Sorry Mr. Billings, it's a fulcrum and effort without a load until such time as it makes impact with the target.

Have a nice Day :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

... and I agree with it.  I do not see it as the "fulcrum" unless the application "creates" a fulcrum.  Specifically, an inward flapping elbow, when the hand is in the opponent's face (a lever with the fulcrum being my hand.)  But in the context of extending the arm, striking with the top of the arm, bicep or near the bend in the elbow, I see the fulcrum and it coming under load when it makes impact. 

I was thinking more about "anchor" points or where the leverage was applied to the "lever".  It was a construct intended to give a point of reference for those who could not visualize it.


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *I think Kirk is refering to something differnt.  My brain is fuzzy right now (darn Plato) so could you describe what you mean by a "reverse punch?" *



The term "reverse punch" derives its name from the relationship of the punching hand to the legs. Primarily an Okinawan/Japanese methodology, the "straight thrusting punch" was the most common in the discipline with the same hand forward as the same leg.
The punch coming from the rear opposite the forward leg was thus termed a "reverse punch."


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *The term "reverse punch" derives its name from the relationship of the punching hand to the legs. Primarily an Okinawan/Japanese methodology, the "straight thrusting punch" was the most common in the discipline with the same hand forward as the same leg.
> The punch coming from the rear opposite the forward leg was thus termed a "reverse punch." *



I always wondered how that went.  Thanks for the info Doc.  That was my "something new" learned today.  And early in the day too...now I can be on Automatic Pilot the rest of the day.


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *I always wondered how that went.  Thanks for the info Doc.  That was my "something new" learned today.  And early in the day too...now I can be on Automatic Pilot the rest of the day.   *


 That's cool, just keep the chute open as you float.


----------



## eyebeams

Nice to see what this stuff means in EPAK.

 Strictly speaking, keMpo is preferred for accurate romanization because the keNpo romanization, when applied to different characters, is associated with the Japanese government. However, both ways are used without too much fuss by Japanese and Okinawan writers.

 In many systems, "Worshipping the Buddha" is associated with the palm receding/checking to defend or redirect an arm coming at the middle gate. In Buddhist devotion, this is one of three praying positions (one for each gate representing the Three Jewels).


----------

